# when does babys heart start beating?



## ethan amelia

hi ladies

when can you hear a babies heart beating on a scan? im having a scan on Wednesday (il be 5 weeks and 6 days pregnant) and the purpose of this scan is to check that babies heart is beating ( to make sure im not having another molar pregnancy).

Do you think the scan on wednesday will be able to pick it up??

Thanks xxx


----------



## rachyh1990

i had a scan at 6-7 weeks cause i was having cramps and had previously had a mc. they could see the heart beat on the scan then so you should be fine xxx good luck xxx


----------



## Naya69

the babys heart will start to beat around the 6 week mark so fingers crossed you will be able to see your lo heart beating away xx


----------



## hayley x

I had a scan at 5+2 there was just the yolk sac, then I had a scan at 6+2 baby had the tiniest heartbeat :) When I had my private scan at 8 weeks we even heard the heartbeat. Wishing you all the best at your scan xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## hivechild

I saw my lil one's heartbeat at 6w+3, but I think it starts to beat between week 5 & 6.

Good luck at your scan!


----------



## teal

I seen the heartbeat at 6weeks + 1


----------



## alfiedog

Hi there,

I had a scan at 5 weeks and 2 days. No heartbeat but fully formed fetal pole which measured the size of a 6 week 4 day foetus. Got told that I had my dates wrong and that by 6 weeks and 4 days there should be a heartbeat. I told them I couldn't possibly be 6 weeks and 4 days but they just kept telling me that it would be a 1 in a million chance for the foetus to ever develop a heartbeat and to expect to start having a miscarriage over the next few days. They asked me to come back at 6 weeks and 4 days (the real 6 weeks and 4 days from my dates!) to check that it was starting to come away.

At the scan at 6 weeks and 4 days, instead of finding the foetus coming away, they found a heartbeat! The nurse was totally bemused! We couldn't believe it. I have to go back for regular scans to check it is ok. 

I'm not sure about other people but we got the heartbeat at 6 weeks and 4 days and my friend got hers at 7 weeks and 2 days. If you are going at 5 weeks and 6 days and they don't find a heartbeat, don't give up hope. My friend had nothing at all formed at 5 weeks and 3 days but got a heartbeat at 7 weeks and 2 days.

It's such a worrying time. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## ChubbyBunny

We saw & heard our lo's heartbeat at 6.5 weeks.


----------



## Kota

Generally starts beating between 6-7 wks, some slightly earlier but it's not always. I'm actually surprised they haven't waited just a few more days if a HB is what they're looking for. 
I got scaned at 5+4 and only saw sacs, scanned again at 7+2 and HB seen and heard. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Racheltn

at my 7 week scan I was abble to see the heart beat but we wernt able to hear it yet


----------



## AimeeM

Our little ones heart was beating at 5+5, we were really lucky to see it :) So there is a chance you will see yours :D

Good luck!


----------



## aladrian

My Dr. said he doesn't usually start looking for a heartbeat until 7weeks

I had a scan scheduled for 5+6 and my Dr. said that we probably won't be able to see anything except the yolk sac at this time, but he wants me to come back in at 7 wks to look for the heartbeat.


----------



## ethan amelia

hopefully will see it cos im so scared and stressed about it being a molar again. Hopefully will get some sort of answer on wednesday to put our minds at rest. If they dodnt see it i imagine theyl rebook for another scan and do bloods. 

thanks for all your responses xxx


----------



## hivechild

I'm a little surprised that they're going to do the scan so early rather than wait until you're at least between 6-7 weeks. I can't imagine how anxious you'll be if they end up not finding it and have you come back a week later anyway.


----------



## auntcarrie

I will be having my first scan at 6 weeks (a week from tomorrow!). The nurse told me that they often times see a heartbeat, but some women/babies don't show a heartbeat until 6 weeks + 3 days. By then, you should see one. 

Here's hoping we see one next week! And hoping the week flies by for us... I'm very anxious to see how things are progressing. Almost 2 weeks between last hcg test and ultrasound seems like forEVER!

:thumbup:


----------



## digs

I had my scan this morning at 6+5 and saw little bean's heart beating away - made me cry my eyes out - so exciting. 

Good luck and let us all know how it goes. I will say I have NEVER been so scared as when I was sat in the waiting room this morning, we have never made it this far before so I am stupidly excited although I know we are not out of the woods yet.

xx


----------



## ethan amelia

my GP got my dates mixed up and thought i would be nearly 8 weeks by now but when i got home i realized she got the date of LMP wrong but i dont want to cancel the scan cos im not sure whether there are other ways of telling if its another molar not just by the heartbeat. We shall see.....FX! XX


----------



## ivfmummyhope

hi, ive been reading your posts bout being more than 6w to hear the babys heart beat, my sister has had 2 miscarridges now because she was told there was no heart beat, she has 4w 3d on on the first & 6w 1d on the 2nd, is it poss that the babys wernt dead and the hossy made her have an unknownin aborshion. xx


----------



## HeatherThibo

I am 4 weeks and made an appointment with my OB. so I am going to be out of state until i am 13weeks and I asked them on the phone if i should have a ultrasound before i leave and they said no, that i do not need one till i am 10weeks. it is kinda worrisome to me that i won't know if my baby is in the right place, and by your comments i have noticed that the heart beat is 6 weeks. so I guess my question is should i wait or talk to them again about doing it before I leave?


----------



## HeatherThibo

by the way I will be 5 weeks at my appointment.


----------



## dare2dream

i was scanned yesterday and no heartbeat yet.... it differs for everyone some see it early some dont, in my case i didnt so im bk in next friday fr a rescan to pick it up


----------



## Xiaohuii

Hi Heather, I wouldn't encourage you to scan at week 5. If your dates are correct, you might just see a gest. sac and yolk sac, and probably baby is too small to be seen yet. If you ovulate later than you think, it might just be a sac. This will leave you worried all the time till you are back on your 13th week. This would be a torture!

Is there facilities for check up/ scanning at where you are goin? I'd really advise at least a week 6-7 for your first scan. I seen my baby and her/his heartbeat at week 6 (which is week 7 according to my last menstrual period) . Seen nothing except sacs the previous week. 

All the best!


----------



## HeatherThibo

Yes there will be a chance for me to get my scans where i am going, this is a option we have been considering, but I will have to most likely change my doctor with how my insurance works I cant be seen other then the state i am insured in, this is why i was wondering if it is important for me to have a scan before 13weeks, I think most of all it would be nerve racking for me and we are going to tell our families before we get back.

Thanks again. :)


----------



## karla1

hi 

i was 5w 6d just like you when i saw my little cashew nuts heartbeat (but did need an internal scan to see it) the normal ultrasound on my tummy just showed sac yolk and a tiny hint of fetal pole but the internal showed full fetal pole and a tiny little heart beating away

i was tols i was lucky to see it and that it can take a few more days than that but if i was u i would definately ask them to do an internal scan it shows it so much more x


----------



## DaisyBee

Typically women only have an early scan if they are high risk with a history of miscarriage or bleeding. So if neither applies to you then you should just wait til 13 weeks.


----------



## soontobemom1

havnt had a docs appointment yet and im nervous im almost 2 months along


----------



## mummy33

I'm getting an early scan on friday! It will be 6 + 3 since my lmp! I'm on a 31 day cycle so don't want to get my hopes up yet incase its too early for a heartbeat.

I am very anxious as I had a miscarriage at 5-6 weeks in june.


----------



## Mummy of Ange

I had a scan at 5+4 and saw the gestational sac and yolk sac, i have another scan tomorrow at 7+4 and hoping to see heartbeat, im terrified x


----------

